# Is Sherwin Williams Emerald® Exterior Acrylic Latex Paint any good?



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I have always used Kelly Moore for the last 40+ years...interior and exterior and never been let down. I like the 1250 for the exterior.

Today, Sherwin Williams had the 40% off ad, so I thought I would try a gallon of paint from them. They informed me that their premium Emerald® Exterior Acrylic Latex was way better than anything Kelly Moore has to offer. I was kind of shocked to hear that. Not so sure it is true.:confused1:

I need a good exterior paint for new beehive boxes made of bare pine. I thought I would use the Bulls eye 123 for the primer.

Has anyone here used the Sherwin Williams Emerald® Exterior Acrylic Latex Paint and if so, how did you like it? Is it truly much better than the Kelly Moore 1250 100% Acrylic?

Thanks,

Soar


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

That looks like foam to me. Other than the top and bottom which are wood. Unless you painted them a white looking color already.

Why do you want to use Emerald for this project? Just curious.

If it's pine, use a good exterior primer (multi-purpose) from Sherwin. Then top coat with something like Resilience or Super Paint. Done.

P.s. on the primer...make sure its rated for exterior use. Not all of them are. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out. Post some after photos!


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> That looks like foam to me. Other than the top and bottom which are wood. Unless you painted them a white looking color already.
> 
> Why do you want to use Emerald for this project? Just curious.
> 
> ...


woodcoyote,

Thank you for your reply. So sorry I forgot to describe the pic. The pic I posted shows our new beehive boxes. I painted the bottom box with Kelly Moore's 1250 Acrylic, the upper box arrived painted with some cheapo paint. 

You asked, "Why do you want to use Emerald for this project?"

I wanted to select the very best, long lasting exterior finish coat paint. I was hoping the Sherman Williams rep knew what he was talking about [he told me the Sherwin Williams Emerald® Exterior Acrylic Latex Paint was the very best available in today's market.

I am curious if anyone here ever used it and if this is truly a good choice for outdoor, in the sun, beehive boxes.

I am wondering if I should have remained with Kelly Moore's 1250...

Thanks,

Soar


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Emerald is a good paint.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If applied to the recommended mil it's a very good paint. So far I've only used the Satin sheen and my only real complaint is with the sheen. Compared to a comparable BM product it has way too much sheen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

[he told me the Sherwin Williams Emerald® Exterior Acrylic Latex Paint was the very best available in today's market.

now that's certainly debatable:whistling2:


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not at all familiar with Emerald, but I've used Duration exterior before and those jobs have held up for 10+ years and still look new. 

And yes, bullseye 123 is rated for exterior so you're good there


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I used Emerald on an ALUMINUM-sided home about 5 years ago just to give it a whirl. Even though it was about $70 per gallon at the time..........anyway, it went a long way that's for sure. I applied two coats with brush/roller and used just a little bit more than 3 gallons. The color retention is phenomenal. I see no signs of fading after 5 years. Would I use it again? Probably if it was on sale. Is it anything special? Eh, I still like SuperPaint better. Would I use it for bee boxes? Nah.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont know why everyone loves super paint the only times I have used it outside it did not cover. Now they were always light cream or white colors but it doesnt cover at all it took 3-4 coats.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> I dont know why everyone loves super paint the only times I have used it outside it did not cover. Now they were always light cream or white colors but it doesnt cover at all it took 3-4 coats.


Did you prime first? Sounds like the paint was just put on instead.

I use a paint that has bad coverage on a daily basis because of price. But a good prime coat and 2 coats and even the cheaper, less hiding, paint looks good and brand new. 

Just make me wonder.


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Criard said:


> I'm not at all familiar with Emerald, but I've used Duration exterior before and those jobs have held up for 10+ years and still look new.
> 
> And yes, bullseye 123 is rated for exterior so you're good there


Criard,

Thanks for your encouraging words. I have decided to use the Emerald.



Gymschu said:


> I used Emerald on an ALUMINUM-sided home about 5 years ago just to give it a whirl. Even though it was about $70 per gallon at the time..........anyway, it went a long way that's for sure. I applied two coats with brush/roller and used just a little bit more than 3 gallons. The color retention is phenomenal. I see no signs of fading after 5 years. Would I use it again? Probably if it was on sale. Is it anything special? Eh, I still like SuperPaint better. Would I use it for bee boxes? Nah.


Another great report on the Emerald. Thanks! Ok, what _would_ you use on the bee boxes?



chrisn said:


> [he told me the Sherwin Williams Emerald® Exterior Acrylic Latex Paint was the very best available in today's market.
> 
> now that's certainly debatable:whistling2:


Yes, I agree. Funny thing is, the manager at Kelly Moore simply told me he cannot speculate on how good Sherwin Williams Emerald paint is...I kind of like his answer...and he never once put down SW.

I think I will go with the Emerald paint after all. I will post some pics upon completion.

Thanks again everyone!

Soar


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> I dont know why everyone loves super paint the only times I have used it outside it did not cover. Now they were always light cream or white colors but it doesnt cover at all it took 3-4 coats.


This really surprises me. I've used SuperPaint for years and years and the one strength it has is its ability to cover well.......in 2 coats. It's really nothing special, just a solid, workman-like paint priced right for most budget minded customers.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Did you prime first? Sounds like the paint was just put on instead.
> 
> I use a paint that has bad coverage on a daily basis because of price. But a good prime coat and 2 coats and even the cheaper, less hiding, paint looks good and brand new.
> 
> Just make me wonder.



If its bare wood we always prime. Even A-100 will cover better than super paint in the light colors from my experience. The whites and light creams/yellows will not cover at all in super paint. My two experiences with super paint were repaint/color change and it did not cover at all. So we did not prime but it is the only exterior paint I have found that will not cover in two coats.

Maybe it was just a bad batch they were back to back jobs but I made the decision than and there to never use super paint again.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Emerald is a good paint for $45. Not for $70.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Manufacturer rep told you his paint was the best around? Sounds almost as biased as me when I say you should try Aura sometime 

Seriously though, the one big thing I've learned on PT is that everyone's got their preferences. One painter thinks something is the worst thing in the world, and another swears up and down by it. It's all about finding a system that works for you, and in that regard getting advice about paint is only so useful. Generally speaking, you get what you pay for out of paint. If you pay $ 15 a gallon you're getting cheap materials that won't cover or hide well. If you pay $ 60 a gallon you're probably getting something pretty good no matter who makes it. The one caveat being watch out for manufacturers who artificially inflate their prices for the sole purpose of dropping the price during a sale or giving contractors a deep discount and making you feel like you're getting a deal; those paints are likely worth what the big contractors are paying for them, not what's marked on the shelf or what small operations are getting.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Manufacturer rep told you his paint was the best around? Sounds almost as biased as me when I say you should try Aura sometime
> 
> Seriously though, the one big thing I've learned on PT is that everyone's got their preferences. One painter thinks something is the worst thing in the world, and another swears up and down by it. It's all about finding a system that works for you, and in that regard getting advice about paint is only so useful. Generally speaking, you get what you pay for out of paint. If you pay $ 15 a gallon you're getting cheap materials that won't cover or hide well. If you pay $ 60 a gallon you're probably getting something pretty good no matter who makes it. The one caveat being watch out for manufacturers who artificially inflate their prices for the sole purpose of dropping the price during a sale or giving contractors a deep discount and making you feel like you're getting a deal; those paints are likely worth what the big contractors are paying for them, not what's marked on the shelf or what small operations are getting.




Just say SW and be done with it. You aren't fooling anyone. lol!


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> Emerald is a good paint for $45. Not for $70.


Thanks Pacman and I will be using it on the beehives hopefully in the next couple of days!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pain-ter said:


> Thanks Pacman and I will be using it on the beehives hopefully in the next couple of days!


The bees will love you for it!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Its just been announced that Sherwin Williams are coming to Australia. Looking forward to trying their paints.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Brian C said:


> Its just been announced that Sherwin Williams are coming to Australia. Looking forward to trying their paints.


Their industrial line is hard to beat.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Their industrial line is hard to beat.


maybe, but I sure would not get excited about anything else they sell:no:


----------



## Pro Color (Nov 6, 2013)

We haven't tried the Emerald.....Duration, SuperPaint even SuperDeck are awesome. 

We like SW, over the years have found them to be the most effecien$ choice in many situations.

Be assured, the debate will go on :yes:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I hate super paint. I was given a 5 gallon for free from sherwin williams I started using it in some columns after 3 coats it stoll don't cover. I don't know how anyone could love this paint. I rather use super hide. Which is garbage as well.


----------

